Ask HN: Why do AI and ML folks not comment code and use vague variable names? - chirau
======
auslegung
Do you have evidence of this behavior? That seems strange, but I have zero
AI/ML experience. I also think it would be weird that ALL or even MOST AI/ML
programmers refuse to comment code and consistently, intentionally choose
vague var names.

